# Cuanto dinero en metálico se puede tener en casa ?



## Jake el perro (18 Feb 2016)

Una pregunta quizás tonta.

¿Cuanto dinero en metálico se puede tener en casa? ¿Hay algún límite que marque Hacienda?
Si lo sacas del banco y al cabo de unos años lo vuelves a ingresar, ¿te pedirán el origen del dinero?


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (18 Feb 2016)

tag: albanokosovares rastreando hilo


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Feb 2016)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Una pregunta quizás tonta.
> 
> ¿Cuanto dinero en metálico se puede tener en casa? ¿Hay algún límite que marque Hacienda?
> Si lo sacas del banco y al cabo de unos años lo vuelves a ingresar, ¿te pedirán el origen del dinero?



Creo que en casa puedes tener el que quieras, pero si un día decides ingresarlo en el banco o comprar una propiedad con él, Hacienda te preguntará de dónde ha salido, y según el tiempo que haya transcurrido desde la fecha de tu "justificante" podría no creerte.
Y luego está el tema de los chorizos, los incendios, etc. y el seguro no suele cubrir más que una cifra ridícula de efectivo.


----------



## Peluche (18 Feb 2016)

Creo que legalmente si lo quieres tener y estar seguro que si un dia lo ingresas y no quieres que hacienda te pueda penalizar es unicamente

Ir a un notario que te certifique la numeracion de todos los billetes con el justificante del reintegro...o sea el mismo dia

Y 

Cuando lo ingreses que el banco te certifique tambien que ingresas los mismos

Lo mejor....es gastartelos...( antes que te los roben )

S2


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2016)

No es ninguna "tontería"...

- Sacar e ingresar dinero en efectivo: ¿a partir de qué cantidad ha de avisar el banco a Hacienda? - Rankia

Saludos.


----------



## mizu (18 Feb 2016)

tenerlo, lo que quieras y tus nervios aguanten. Eso si, reucerda que sólo puedes pagar cosas menores a 2.499€, si lo haces nunca tendrás problemas, salvo eso sí, tendrás una visita de nuestros amigos de Rumanos y sus cariñosas maneras.

Y recuerda que esta gente está en todos lados, y se fijan muy mucho en la gente que siempre paga en efectivo en los comercios con frecuencia


----------



## palodearia (18 Feb 2016)

Como poco un millón, por si van los fontaneros.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (18 Feb 2016)

Que fuerte, que papa estado te diga cuanto efectivo puedes tener en tu casa :: Superamos 1984 con creces.


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Feb 2016)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Que fuerte, que papa estado te diga cuanto efectivo puedes tener en tu casa :: Superamos 1984 con creces.



Pues no creo que tarden en forzarte a NO TENER EFECTIVO porque lo acaben suprimiendo.


----------



## fff (18 Feb 2016)

miaavg dijo:


> De quién es tu dinero, ¿tuyo o del estado?; si lo consideras tuyo y de nadie más entonces puedes tener TU dinero en TU casa en la cantidad que TU quieras, solo has de tener presente que por _ imperativo legal_ si sacas p.e. más de 100.000 € de una vez y para el trayecto del Banco a tu casa tendrias que llevar un justificante- notificación de Hacienda S1, se considera prudente relacionar la numeración de los billetes en el propio Banco, ir al Notario puede reforzar la justificación pero creo que si el Banco lo relaciona es más que suficiente siendo una entidad colaboradora del GH.
> 
> Seguimos con el _chip_ de que tener dinero en efectivo que superen los 100€ en tu bolsillo te convierte en sospecho de actividad alegales o ilegales, eso si, si llevas una Tarjeta de Crédito entonces ya eres un ciudadano ejemplar, al final el único dinero bueno es el que *NO* tienes en tu poder, de otra yo siempre digo que el dinero nuestro en realidad no es nuestro sino del EMISOR, tanto es asi que incluso no podemos destruir ni nuestro propio dinero fisico pues cometeriamos un delito, que más prueba que nuestro dinero no es realmente nuestro.



Excelente comentario. Queria añadir algo... pero no puedo, está perfecto.
:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## A.B.C. (18 Feb 2016)

*
Conviene tener algún dinero en casa, en especial en billetes pequeños, para poder, en caso de alteraciones inesperadas (como corralitos, etc.), subsistir sin verse obligado a robar.

Tras finalizar un conflicto bélico, el dinero de bando vancido, vuelve a ser lo que es en realidad, metal y papel.

El dinero en el banco, realmente es del banco y del Estado. De hecho, es dinero virtual y muchísimo más inseguro para el (teórico) propitario, que el dinero circulante. Por ello ese propósito de que sólo se maneje dinero electrónico... Pero el verdadero propósito es poder anular al poseedor, económicamente, sí resulta ser "persona no grata"


*


----------



## musashi (18 Feb 2016)

El dinero electrónico es un apunte a tu favor en el pasivo de un banco. Si el banco cae, tú caes con él (bail in). El dinero físico es tuyo y lo será siempre que puedas defenderlo, pues está en tus manos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 Feb 2016)

lo que quieras, el problema estaria si un dia quieres volver a ingresarlo en un banco, si no quieres tener problemas en ese momento al sacarlo tienes que ir a un notario para que de cuenta de que el dinero es tuyo y lo sacas del banco para tenerlo en efectivo, lo cual ademas de tener un coste porque el notario no trabaja gratis ni barato, es decirle tu secreto a alguien, ni aunque sea notario...


----------



## satu (19 Feb 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> lo que quieras, el problema estaria si un dia quieres volver a ingresarlo en un banco, si no quieres tener problemas en ese momento al sacarlo tienes que ir a un notario para que de cuenta de que el dinero es tuyo y lo sacas del banco para tenerlo en efectivo, lo cual ademas de tener un coste porque el notario no trabaja gratis ni barato, es decirle tu secreto a alguien, ni aunque sea notario...



Ya podrian hacer eso en el banco si les interesa que vuelvas a llevar el dinero.


----------



## Barruno (19 Feb 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> Creo que en casa puedes tener el que quieras, pero si un día decides ingresarlo en el banco o comprar una propiedad con él, Hacienda te preguntará de dónde ha salido, y según el tiempo que haya transcurrido desde la fecha de tu "justificante" podría no creerte.
> Y luego está el tema de los chorizos, los incendios, etc. y el seguro no suele cubrir más que una cifra ridícula de efectivo.



El otro dia me contaron que a uno se le comieron no se cuantos millones de pesetas los ratones.
Estaba en una caja en el desván.
Cágate tronco.


----------



## paketazo (21 Feb 2016)

Barruno dijo:


> El otro dia me contaron que a uno se le comieron no se cuantos millones de pesetas los ratones.
> Estaba en una caja en el desván.
> Cágate tronco.



Es probable que en unos años ese sea uno de los usos del FIAT físico actual.

Un saludo


----------



## Ulisses (21 Feb 2016)

Cámbialo todo en monedas de 20 y 30 euros del Banco de España. Si quieres les puedes enviar un correo administrtivo o burofax diciendo qué día te vas a presentar para hacer el cambio (Te pedirán el DNI si la suma es elevada, y también cuando las vuelvas a cambiar a papel).

Si Hacienda un día te pidiese explicaciones, le dices que soliciten informe al Banco de España de los movimientos de esas fechas.

Y si el sistema colapsa....los ratones no se lo habrán comido y habrás contratado un seguro de más de ocho euros por moneda a coste cero. (con posibilidades de recuperar incluso el valor facial)


----------



## Ulisses (21 Feb 2016)

Las que más se aproximan a valor facial, creo recordar que son las de 5 euros de Austria, como país confiable....si es que hay alguno.

Pero con ésas tienes los mismos problemas y objeciones que le has puesto a las españolas.


----------



## nekcab (23 Feb 2016)

jesamine dijo:


> A partir de 2000€ me dijo la directora de una sucursal



Yo creo que la señora se referiría a la cantidad que te permite esa entidad ingresar. Pero lo haces en varios días, o, en su defecto, varias entidades distintas y sanseacabó.

Pero lo que es la ley, propiamente la ley, solo te obliga a 2 cosas:
-Más de 100K: avisar al Banco de España q vas a proceder a trasladar dicha cantidad *en* territorio español
-Más de 50K: avisar al Banco de España q vas a proceder a trasladar dicha cantidad *fuera del* territorio español.

Haz una búsqueda para más detalles.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (23 Feb 2016)

el necesario para asar una vaca. De toda la vida

más ya es avaricia


----------



## Señor Calopez (23 Feb 2016)

Sacar puedes sacar lo que te de la gana, pero no volverlo a ingresar sin justificar de donde viene, y ahí es donde está el problema.

Eso del notario es un bulo, ya se habló hace años de eso en el foro y no sirve para justificarlo ante Hacienda. 

Cuando vayas a volver a ingresar el dinero Hacienda siempre te pedirá declarar su procedencia, y no le vale lo del notario. 

Si no fuese por ese pequeño detalle, sí que sería de idiotas seguir teniendo dinero en el banco.


----------

